

Challenging problems, non-obvious statistics. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/8153539.stm

======
cperciva
_Imagine you've invented a machine to detect terrorists. It's good, about 90%
accurate. You sit back with pride and think of the terrorists trembling._

I've done better than this -- I have a terrorist-detecting machine which is
99.9999% accurate.

It's a sheet of paper with the words "not a terrorist" written on it.

